# 2004 GTO Spark Plug Questions, HELP!!!!



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

So i have a few questions about spark plugs, i'm so confused......

1) Is there a difference in the gap you use for an ls1 or an ls2, because i see .55 and .40 everywhere and don't know which one i should use for my stock 04 gto?

2) What is the difference between a NGK V-Power TR-5 Spark Plug, a NGK G-Power TR-55GP Spark Plug, and a NGK Iridium IX TR-55IX Spark Plug???

3) Which spark plug outa the ones above would be the best to use?

4) Is there any specific type of spark plugs and wires i should use with the 04 gto?

5) Where can i buy the spark plugs and the wires at the same place online?


Thats all the questions i can think of now, please help me, thank you!!


----------



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

Also does changing the spark plugs and wires from unchanged stock to any of these make a difference? Its been 86xxx miles????


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Iridium aren't as good as copper but they last SOOOOOOOOOO much longer. I've always had good luck with NGK and when the time comes I'll be getting the iridium ones. I also think the stockers are just fine but I'm sure they cost too much because its GM.

I think the stock plugs are supposed to be good for about 100k miles. I'm at 61k and they seem good on mine yet.


----------



## andrew24dub (Apr 9, 2010)

ok thanks, but where can i buy these at online, i'd like the ones that are already gapped so i have less chance of messing it up, i also would like to get some wires, whats the exact code for the right saprk plugs and wires?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Probably not the lowest price you'll find, but here's one place you can get them...
JEGS High Performance

But you still want to check the gap, even if they are supposedly pre gapped. No offense intended with this, but I gotta ask...if you can't trust yourself to gap the plugs properly, how can you trust yourself enough to even work on your own car?


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Spark plugs*

I run the copper myself since it is so easy to change them out.

Always check the gap on all spark plugs, you do not know if they have been returned and was gapped by the previous purchaser or dropped in shipment.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

So, let me preface this by saying that i dont pretend to be a mechanic, or even that knowledgeable about cars in general (...hence the name). I went to my mechanic today to see if he could put some new spark plugs put in before my Dyno Tune on Thursday. He quoted me $200... i had briefly looked through the forums and saw that there are these NGK plugs which seem pretty cheap and well-liked. So, i guess what im asking is... if i go to my local Autozone or Pepboys or whatever what exactly am i looking for so that i can have a buddy of mine install them for me? I have a 2004 5.7L (LS1). Thanks for your help.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

At Autozone the Ngk-V-Power-Copper is part number 2238, Ngk-Gp-Platinum is 3186; both under 3 bucks each. Both are fairly good replacements for the OEM plug. It's when you get into the iridium, laser platinum and laser iridium that the price goes up.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

HP11 said:


> At Autozone the Ngk-V-Power-Copper is part number 2238, Ngk-Gp-Platinum is 3186; both under 3 bucks each...


Whats the diffrence between the two? Is either of them more desirable than the other? Thanks for your help by the way.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Pretty much what jpalamar said above. Copper will perform better, platinum will last longer.


----------

